# FIXED - Bose Bass finally boosted!



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

So my VAG-COM arrived today and I had a little play with stuff - got the horn beep with alarm activated, then I came upon an odd setting:
Apologies if this has already been posted...
The Sound System (J525) coding. Bit 7 00xxxx? allows setting according to the interior of the car. Mine was 00xxxx7 which is for Right-Hand-Drive/Leather/Gasoline. I changed it to 00xxxx5 which is for RHD/Cloth/Gasoline and the bass tone came booming out. It's now too much to have the bass on full. If you set 00xxxx1 which is for RHD/Cloth/Diesel then, for me the bass is too much.

At last, my sound system is perfect.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance - what is the VAG-COM? I desperately want my stereo to justify the extra I spent on the Bose system. At the moment, I feel entirely ripped off!

Thanks!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

graTT58 said:


> Excuse my ignorance - what is the VAG-COM? I desperately want my stereo to justify the extra I spent on the Bose system. At the moment, I feel entirely ripped off!
> 
> Thanks!


vag-com is the pc based diagnostic software for VAG cars


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's one of these fantastic tools:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCuCAN&Category_Code=VAGCOM


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont quite understand what the cloth/petrol - cloth/diesel have to do with the stereo?? confuses the hell out of me to be honest....

However, if its that good i will buy vag com just for this.. as others have said.. in the TTS i feel a little ripped off atm with the bose, i have the bass set on full and its still pretty dismal....

More details please!


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

there are cheap vag com's on ebay are these the same?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

bdzy88 said:


> I dont quite understand what the cloth/petrol - cloth/diesel have to do with the stereo?? confuses the hell out of me to be honest....
> 
> However, if its that good i will buy vag com just for this.. as others have said.. in the TTS i feel a little ripped off atm with the bose, i have the bass set on full and its still pretty dismal....
> 
> More details please!


It's to do with the acoustics. Cloth absorbs bass more than leather, hence the cloth setting will 'boost' the bass to compensate. Also, Diesel engines emit a lower frequency and louder, interior noise to the cabin, hence the need to boost the bass tone.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

jmeselby said:


> there are cheap vag com's on ebay are these the same?


Afraid not. Check if someone local to you has one before topping up your credit card. 
I'll give this a try and report back.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

GhosTTy said:


> At last, my sound system is perfect.


God bless you my son. After setting it to Cloth/Diesel, the bass is now vastly improved (chalk/cheese). 

Was
View attachment 1


Now


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

There goes a happy man


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

anyone around the Essex Thurrock area want to come and sort my bass on my roadster?? please!!

Matt


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

@UKLooney - Happy to oblige, mate. I went for Cloth/Petrol (code 0246115) which was enough for me. I set the bass setting at just over 1/2 way and a couple of clicks to the rear speakers and its perfect sound. The bass comes through at low volumes and vibrates the seat when cranked up. Lovely jubley.  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay i have a TTS and i dont quite understand vag com.. someone post a link to which one i need to buy and ill get it


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

bdzy88 said:


> Okay i have a TTS and i dont quite understand vag com.. someone post a link to which one i need to buy and ill get it


See the link above

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1435371#p1435371

I got mine from the UK here (this version is backward compatible with TTmk1)

http://www.ilexa.co.uk/acatalog/vagcom.html


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

bdzy88 said:


> Okay i have a TTS and i dont quite understand vag com.. someone post a link to which one i need to buy and ill get it


I already did that. Take a look at my earlier post. Another option is to find a VAG-COM owner who lives nearby. The kit cost $300.83 inc. of shipping direct from the US manufacturer (Ross-Tech). That's £204.34 at the current exchange rate.


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks GhosTTy,

wasnt sure if it was the same for the TTS...

I would but im in Melbourne, Australia and i dont think too many people ahve it so i'll just buy it. that CAN USB interface is the right one for a 08 mk2 tts (golf 5 tech>?)


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

bdzy88 said:


> Thanks GhosTTy,
> 
> wasnt sure if it was the same for the TTS...
> 
> I would but im in Melbourne, Australia and i dont think too many people ahve it so i'll just buy it. that CAN USB interface is the right one for a 08 mk2 tts (golf 5 tech>?)


I believe so, but drop an email to Ross-Tech. They are really responsive. You can do plenty of other things to the car set-up. And, you could always charge local TT owners to improve their bose systems, turn on the horn beep function with lock/unlock, coming-home light feature, etc.

In the UK, people charge about £5 per feature.


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh well too late i just bought it.

Wait and see i suppose.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

bdzy88 said:


> Oh well too late i just bought it.
> 
> Wait and see i suppose.


 :lol: a bias for action, eh? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

GhosTTy said:


> That's £204.34 at the current exchange rate.


Then add import duty, vat and handling fees.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

bdzy88 said:


> that CAN USB interface is the right one for a 08 mk2 tts (golf 5 tech>?)


Yes, but the HEX CAN USB version is also backward compatible with TTMk1, Golf MK4, etc (older VAG cars)


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha...

mk1 etc doesnt interest me all that much.. so i feel a bit better now i know its the right one.

Now to turn my car into a microwave! lol! :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

UKLooney said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > That's £204.34 at the current exchange rate.
> ...


No additional fees to pay. The hardware is invoiced separately at $129 (+$51.83 shipping), then $120 for the software via internet download.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this the same thing? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-Vag-Com-Cable ... 240%3A1308


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


I wouldn't bet on no import fees


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I wouldn't bet on no import fees


So, I got lucky then.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

jmeselby said:


> Is this the same thing? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-Vag-Com-Cable ... 240%3A1308


No. That is for older non-CAN bus cars.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Would anyone be able to help me with my car in mid Essex? I would be happy to make a contribution.

Thanks!


----------



## vigilante_xix (Jan 14, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> So my VAG-COM arrived today and I had a little play with stuff - got the horn beep with alarm activated, then I came upon an odd setting:
> Apologies if this has already been posted...
> The Sound System (J525) coding. Bit 7 00xxxx? allows setting according to the interior of the car. Mine was 00xxxx7 which is for Right-Hand-Drive/Leather/Gasoline. I changed it to 00xxxx5 which is for RHD/Cloth/Gasoline and the bass tone came booming out. It's now too much to have the bass on full. If you set 00xxxx1 which is for RHD/Cloth/Diesel then, for me the bass is too much.
> 
> At last, my sound system is perfect.


Hi GhosTTy,

Where did you find out the description for each 00xxxxX setting?

Also, where in the TT-R MkII is the VAG-COM connector you plug the VAG-COM device into?


----------



## Vorsuke (Dec 26, 2007)

What digits are for the LeftHand drive for this tweak ?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Vorsuke said:


> What digits are for the LeftHand drive for this tweak ?


Thanks for asking Vorsuke!  FedEx says my Vagcom hardware left Paris this morning, should be in my hands tomorrow morning.  I want to try this tweak as well as figure out the setting to dim my LED's when the main beams are on.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

The codes and explanation come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> The codes and explanations come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.


----------



## vigilante_xix (Jan 14, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> The codes and explanation come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.


Where abouts is the connector in the car for the VAGcom to connec to?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

on the screen of your laptop when you are connected.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

vigilante_xix said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The codes and explanation come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.
> ...


Under the dashboard, drivers side, just above the accelerator pedal.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

graTT58 said:


> Would anyone be able to help me with my car in mid Essex? I would be happy to make a contribution.
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look in the Events section at the "Kneesworth meet". I'll be going and I'll have VAG-COM with me. Just ensure you're got this printed out so I know what to code :wink:

p.s. I'm gonna try this in my A4 which has a Bang & Olufson system and full leather. It's great already but more (with the option of winding it down) could be better


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> The codes and explanation come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.


It's not quite as simple as that - but I did manage to find the tweak for this one and changed my settings from (6) for leather to (4) for cloth w/gasoline at the last digit. Faint beeping noise when I turned on the radio after (Bose adapting?). I'll be able to tell if the bass has changed significantly on the way home tonight.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I'm gonna try this in my A4 which has a Bang & Olufson system and full leather. It's great already but more (with the option of winding it down) could be better


Defeated 

Just as well it sounds fine


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I went back to LHD Gasoline with Leather - actually sounds better, deeper bass on this setting for me.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The codes and explanation come up in the VAG-COM software whilst connected to the car.
> ...


You don't need to turn off the radio whilst making changes. Leave it on, change the VAG-COM coding on the fly and you can hear the differences immediately. Mine is definitely a big improvement on setting 5 (rhd/cloth/gas), than on the original 7 (rhd/leather/gas).


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Well - I went to pick up my car today as it was finally ready (after the other problem in the other thread) and they fitted a new amp which seemed to improve things compared to before. I then asked them to put it on setting 5 as mentioned earlier and I am pleased to report that the bass is definitely there now - woohoo!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

shamster said:


> Well - I went to pick up my car today as it was finally ready (after the other problem in the other thread) and they fitted a new amp which seemed to improve things compared to before. I then asked them to put it on setting 5 as mentioned earlier and I am pleased to report that the bass is definitely there now - woohoo!


Glad to hear that you're happy now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
This coding change does work.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a Vag-Com now. Any specific model to recommend?


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> shamster said:
> 
> 
> > Well - I went to pick up my car today as it was finally ready (after the other problem in the other thread) and they fitted a new amp which seemed to improve things compared to before. I then asked them to put it on setting 5 as mentioned earlier and I am pleased to report that the bass is definitely there now - woohoo!
> ...


Many thanks Ghostty 

It's amazing - the system can take extra bass but you have to go through this rigmarole to get it.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

mr gee said:


> I'm looking at getting a Vag-Com now. Any specific model to recommend?


Ross Tech, which you can get via ilexa.co.uk - I bought mine directly from Ross Tech in the US - came via Fedex in less than two days. The Americans sure have delivery nailed


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

mr gee said:


> I'm looking at getting a Vag-Com now. Any specific model to recommend?


 Look on page 1 of this post - I pasted the URL. :wink:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> mr gee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at getting a Vag-Com now. Any specific model to recommend?
> ...


OK, Gotcha, its the enthusiast model and not the professional model that will do. Thanks


----------



## mdbrit (May 14, 2009)

So, would you say the TT/TTS with Bose now has a decent sounding stereo after the bose/bass fix? How does it compare to A5 B&O or the 335's Logic7 systems?
I just test drove a 2008 TT and was entirely underwhelmed with the stereo, not what I expected from a Bose unit at all. I'm shopping the above cars. I had an A4 with Bose before that was perfectly decent, but the TT was aweful. Haven't actually managed to test drive/listen a TTS yet, but the tunes are important to me.


----------



## wozzie (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anybody tried the re-coding with a TTS yet? The bass isn't the greatest but I've heard worse, I haven't got VAGCOM to try this out and don't see the point in forking out if it makes no difference :?


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there anyone around the Essex Buckhurst Hill, Chigwell area want to pop by and sort my bass and telephone mic out on my coupe?? pretty please?!!
Marc


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

I specced Leather/ Alcantara on my TTS because of the sagging seat issue.

I spoke to the dealer about the Bose settings for the different seat materials and he said they would have changed the setting to cloth at the factory.

Now I might be being cynical but who reckons they actually thought of changing the sound just because I chose cloth?

Is there anyway to check or do I need VagCom?


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I coded my TTS with the cloth/Petrol setting and it does make a serious difference I used to have base full or at least 1 off full to get any kinda of decent sound.

I have since changed the setting and I now only need it 1 or 2 ticks past middle with Chorus HU.

Also I have just installed an RNS-e and the bass/Sound is even better 

Just to let you know if you choose the coding for Diesel/Cloth its like cruising in a Fosgate'ed corsa :lol:

It's quite fun to have the laptop plugged in and change the code whilst the music is playing and at a click of an button the bass boom's.

PS: If anyone wants this carried out on the South Coast let me know :wink:


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Chimp,

I noticed you are in the Southampton area.
Would be great if you could perform the bose bass mod on my car if your offer is still there.

Thanks in advance
Jon


----------



## mdbrit (May 14, 2009)

chimp said:


> I coded my TTS with the cloth/Petrol setting and it does make a serious difference I used to have base full or at least 1 off full to get any kinda of decent sound.
> 
> I have since changed the setting and I now only need it 1 or 2 ticks past middle with Chorus HU.
> 
> ...


So does it actually sound decent now?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

mdbrit said:


> So does it actually sound decent now?


I probably wouldn't go as far as that, but I'd say it is now a fair comparison to my old mk1 bose.


----------



## Ra) (May 19, 2009)

Many thanks for the idea!  [smiley=cheers.gif]

It really works especially when your music is on! the change in the sound is significant.
I was so angry that I started collecting audi-tt.ru vins to sue the audi for the defective bose system because in my A6 it works totally different and effective.
Your solution is great - I offer you sell it to the audi dealers. Let them pay you each time the customer says "bose - defective" and they send the customer to you :twisted:


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

madforiTT said:


> Hi Chimp,
> 
> I noticed you are in the Southampton area.
> Would be great if you could perform the bose bass mod on my car if your offer is still there.
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## wozzie (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone in the Notts area with VAGCOM that could perform this on mine?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pop along to one of the East Mids meets.
Look in the events section or pm NEM else i can do it.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so pleased that you have all been able to upgrade your audio systems with a simple key press or two (and a VAGCOM).
I'll be at the bar accepting payment in kind at the next Annual EvenTT  :wink:

Tosh - has this 'fix' been added to the KM?


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Now I'm confused.

I took my TT in to Macclesfield Audi today to have the Concert head unit replaced under warranty due to the intermittent failure of the CD refusing to play and refusing to eject the CD in line with the TSB. This all went well.

However I took the opportunity to request a favour in recoding bit 7 to 5 for improved bass using VAG-COM as reported here. I first had to explain that many users reported via the forum of disappointing Bose bass response. ' Not heard of that before sir'.

I took along some sections of this post printed out to show what I meant and what was to be changed.

First reaction was that if such change was made and I subsequently had a problem with my radio then it wouldn't be covered under warranty as it was being changed from what Audi had originally supplied and not authorised by Audi.

However ploughing on, they sent a technician out to see me so I could explain what was needed. He seemed quite positive and went away to see what could be done.

15 minutes later the original receptionist (male) returned to explain they couldn't do the change as

1.They didn't have a VAG-COM to do the change.
2.The set up wouldn't allow them to change the set up to RHD/Cloth/Petrol (5) as it knew the car was RHD/Leather/Petrol (7)

I know, I know. How could they know about 2 if they didn't have 1

I expressed surprise that they didn't have a VAG-COM as I thought from these posts that all AUDI dealers had access to such.

So my question is was I wrong and have misunderstood the posts. Do all AUDI dealerss have access to VAG-COM and I was just being fobbed off or is it true.

They did however advise me of a local non AUDI dealer that they knew had VAG-COM who I could go to to see for the change, but adding dire warnings on the warranty front again if I had a later problem and their diagnostics showed that I had changed something from what was originally delivered without AUDI authorisation.

A final not is that changing the head unit has left the bass response as before so an updated head unit does not have any effect.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Audi dealers do not normally have VAG-COM as this is a third party tool. They have there own service tool (I thinks it's a VAG-1551 or VAG-1552) which provides similar functionality but uses a different (less user friendly) user interface. Their tool knows the car is RHD/petrol/leather because that is what your cars ecu ecu is set for, they need to recode the ecu so it thinks it has cloth.

As for the warranty stuff, he's full of it, and probably an idiot too. Wouldn't let him near my car.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

UKLooney said:


> Audi dealers do not normally have VAG-COM as this is a third party tool. They have there own service tool (I thinks it's a VAG-1551 or VAG-1552) which provides similar functionality but uses a different (less user friendly) user interface. Their tool knows the car is RHD/petrol/leather because that is what your cars ecu ecu is set for, they need to recode the ecu so it thinks it has cloth.
> 
> As for the warranty stuff, he's full of it, and probably an idiot too. Wouldn't let him near my car.


Thanks for the clarification.

But if I get this third party to use VAGCOM to change the bit setting to 5 is this in the ecu or in some other memory somewhere. Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry, I may have caused confusion, there are several controllers in the car, one being the engine control unit (ECU). The setting that needs changed is on the sound system control unit (SSCU?). Both Vag-Com and the dealer tools comunicate with all these controllers via the same common interface. The menus on the vag-com & service tools allow reading/writing to each individual controller. The dealers seems to be able to read the settings from the sound system controller but is clueless on how to change them. They need to change a single bit that indicates cloth/leather.
They might find the details on how to do this if they checked their docs detailing the procedure to replace the amp, as this would require the SSCU (part of the amp) be recoded to suit the leather/cloth options.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally had 6 (LHD/Leather/Petrol). I tried both 4 (LHD/Cloth/Petrol) and the (LHD/Cloth/Diesel)equivalent, but it didn't improve. If anything bass dropped.

Had no complaints about my bose sound though.

But this leaves me with a question. Because this entire topic has everybody agreeing setting it to cloth improves the bass. The only one that set it back to leather before me was Singletrack (location Brussels, so Belgium like me).

What's different about UK TT's Bose!?? Anybody with RHD tried LHD values yet?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Did you try RHD values?


----------



## vigilante_xix (Jan 14, 2008)

UKLooney said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > At last, my sound system is perfect.
> ...


Since you have made the change, have you left it on Cloth/Diesel or put it to Clocth/Petrol? What setting do you have the bass control set to on the head unit to be acceptable?

My car is going in to fix the common faulty roof and thought I might try my luck if they can recode this for me as I'm not happy with the bass either. I do have an after market stereo though but by the sounds of things, the setting on the AMP is completely independent to the head unit?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

vigilante_xix said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


I've set mine as cloth/petrol. its enuff bass for me. the bass control is at the 2 o'clock position.
i.m not sure if its the HU or Amp that's being changed - like you, i suspect its the Bose amp. 
if you have a friendly dealer, they can try changing coding while the HU is playing so you should be able to hear the difference.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You cant do that. When you connect to the controller it stops playing.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

I managed to change mine during playback. :? 
I've left mine on cloth/diesel and am happy with the bass at 100% and treble around 50%, but that's me.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You cant do that. When you connect to the controller it stops playing.


Well, I can assure you that this is exactly what I did. Works on mine.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> You cant do that. When you connect to the controller it stops playing.


I have now recoded my TTS and a fellow TTF member (madforiTT)'s 57 plate 3.2 and can assure u 100% that you can recode whilst playing a cd or mp3 etc with only a 1 sec pause in the music. :roll:

What I did notice was that the change in bass on the 57 plate was not as dramatic as in the 2009 TTS.. I have been looking into this and with research from other sites etc I have noticed one difference that might be a reason behind the difference.

When looking at the Soundsystem controllers within the car in VAGCOM they reported the following:

The 57 Plate TT had -

Address 47: Sound System Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 C HW: 8J0 035 223 C

My TTS had : -

Address 47: Sound System Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D

So this might be why some people have not heard such a change in bass due to not having updated software versions?
The people on this and other forums have reported a "software" update being installed on their car but only through persistant chasing and bugging their dealers.

Food for thought and perhaps some suggestions from others. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

must be a navplus thing then coz as soon as you connect to 57 the sound goes off.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

you dont need to connect to NAV controller, just the soundsystem to recode.

(I have NAV too now) :wink:


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

chimp said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You cant do that. When you connect to the controller it stops playing.
> ...


I can vouch for this too - the changes can be made and heard whilst listening.

Also many thanks to chimp for making these changes as well as some others on my car....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, looked up this part. its the amp you are changing not the head.
C is the original one and D comes in at 01/02/2008

Change also made to non BOSE on 1/1/2007 and is B


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Aye its the BOSE "soundsystem" hence that is where the coding takes place on the soundsystem controller.

The would possibly explain why the member that had BOSE come and look at their car and they "updated it" but didn't release it as a TSB.

I think Singletrack had an amp upgrade too and it made it much better.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks to be a std setting not just BOSE and i've tried all the values (1,3,5 and 7) and if im honest - i cant tell a difference, but if it works for others so be it. Put mine back to the original 7.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Looks to be a std setting not just BOSE and i've tried all the values (1,3,5 and 7) and if im honest - i cant tell a difference, but if it works for others so be it. Put mine back to the original 7.


I'm with you on this one. I also tried different settings and did not perceive any difference. Placebo effect? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL you do you have your RNSe set to Inactive :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be a std setting not just BOSE and i've tried all the values (1,3,5 and 7) and if im honest - i cant tell a difference, but if it works for others so be it. Put mine back to the original 7.
> ...


Definitely not imagining it. There are changes in tone. Think about it - why else would the amp have acoustic environment compensations and what would they do? Diesel is low tone, drone - hence the bass needs increasing. Cloth absorbs bass tones more than leather.

Maybe your settings are off elsewhere?

Found on a building design website:
"The design of the physical environment contributes to the poor acoustic conditions in several ways. Reverberation times are directly related to the tendency of a building material to absorb sound. Generally, soft and porous materials absorb more sound than hard and smooth materials."


----------



## dsgallagher (May 10, 2009)

Hi

Anyone in the merseyside area with VAG-COM? Would like to get my head unit recoded if possible.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dsgallagher said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone in the merseyside area with VAG-COM? Would like to get my head unit recoded if possible.
> 
> ...


Come along to evenTT 09 at Sheffield on the 19th and I'll have mine :wink:


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Does this work with Mk1 TT's?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Is there anyone near Crewe or Warrington with vagcom that wouldn't mind having a go and get me some bass with the code change?


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone near Romford Essex with a vag cable for the above fix?
Happy to meet anywhere local and pay .


----------

